# Accident While Shooting Today, Gonna Be Out Of Action For A Week Or So :(



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well having just made a new slingshot yesterday and finishing quite late at night I woke up this morning and couldn't wait to shoot it. Off I went up the driveway to where I test all my catapults, I fired one test shot off at a wooden post like I always do before I shoot a taget in my targets. All was well the shot was on target and no handslap, catty felt great but wait...? I've forgotten my targets, so I made my way maybe a little bit too hastily back down the garden steps only to slip and go over on my ankle followed by a rather spectacular yelp and somersault onto the grass. Here is the result: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/photo0316d.jpg/

Quite painful but a great excuse to sit up doing nothing for the next few days browsing the forum.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear, and see that, Jim.

You are doing the right thing. Rest, ice, compression, and elevation.

You know, you can do a little shooting in a chair to get your fix. I've done some of that myself.

WD40


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

hope you'll recover soon


----------



## Somnophore (Aug 3, 2011)

Dangerous this slingshot mallarky, I went to shoot my catapult for the first time, walked past a hidden wasps nest, got attacked by lots of wasps and stung 7 times, ran to get away and slipped and twisted my knee, aggravating my already partial tear of my ACL. I hate wasps.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

The only cure is to rest,Just watch some favorite dvds with a beer in hand


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks chaps, beer would be nice but I'm taking dihydrcodeine and they aren't good for ones liver mixed with booze


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep a stiff upper lip Chap and I hope you heal quickly! -- Tex


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I would dump the dihydrcodeine. Beer tastes better


----------



## Somnophore (Aug 3, 2011)

Dihydrocodeine is pretty good, one of the few things that takes the edge off my knee.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be fine in a few minutes...man up and get moving that limb soldier









And if it helps..it could have been a lot worse had you slipped off a cliff


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about turning a crutch into a slingshot...


----------



## Somnophore (Aug 3, 2011)

haha, yeah, good leverage


----------

